# Fuse Strings vs. Winners Choice String



## TheArcherytech (Feb 25, 2012)

hey guys,

i just ordered myself a brand new Carbon Matrix RKT and it comes with the fuse string/cables. 
Should i change them for a set of Winners Choice or it ain't worth it?

thanks


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

I shot mine with the fuses until my release cut through my serving. Not really the strings fault. Put some nice strings on and picked up 8 fps but i am no better for it. I would shoot it stock until the need a change unless you wanna burn money for money burning sake.

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've used two sets of fuse strings, one set on my crx and the other set on my alpha elite. If thier strings were subject to better quality control such as better serving consistency and stretched at a higher weight while being manufactured to reduce string stretch during shoot in along with peep rotation.

I have a set of 60x strings on my alpha elite and I've easily put 2000 shots on these strings without any peep rotation or serving separation. A set of strings for your rig from 60x would run $70 just for a comparison


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

once you get it i would set it up and shoot it, ive had several sets that were good strings, no peep rotation and lasted. use em till they start to wear and then replace with custom set. i just would take them off right away, you may get a whole year of shooting out of them


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

The ones that came on my element rkt were pretty good. Settled quick, no peep rotation and pretty darn fast too. I built a set for it and was only able to gain 2 fps over stock, it is now 9 fps over ibo.


----------

